# 887 visa processing time line 2017



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi anyone in file with 887 visa ?? processing timeline?? here


----------



## Sue279 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Jyptl,

Applied for 887 in February timeline shows 6 months. Not sure if it will take that long. Hopefully 3 to 4 months. Case officer not yer allocated. Waiting for that because things will start moving quick once that happens. When did you apply?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone apply 887 in December?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

APplied on 2 jan... nt yet no response...


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

applied on 6th dec 2016, CO contacted on 23rd feb and submitted docs... still waiting


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello can anyone tell me what is requirement for 887 visa ?


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

887 visa applied on 12 nov case officer contacted on 8 feb for additional document and submitted on 11 march .. now just waiting :fingerscrossed:opcorn:


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

887 visa processing times

75 per cent of applications processed in 9 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 11 months



https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/887-


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Very useful information 

http://www.pomsinadelaide.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35083&page=1319


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

887 visa applied in September 2016. CO allocated in December. Additional documents asked and submitted in March 2017. No response yet. Immi website shows timeline of 9 to 11 months currently.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Back here again


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes mate, the cycle starts again. Waiting waiting waiting.....


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyupdates yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no update only waiting...with hope less days


----------



## kinging (May 10, 2017)

*What's on?!*

Applied Feb 12. Nothing yet. Immi site shows the erliest file which is considered is foe Jan the 2nd.
Any updates from you?


----------



## kinging (May 10, 2017)

Sue279 said:


> Hi Jyptl,
> 
> Applied for 887 in February timeline shows 6 months. Not sure if it will take that long. Hopefully 3 to 4 months. Case officer not yer allocated. Waiting for that because things will start moving quick once that happens. When did you apply?


Nothing yet?? I've also applied in Feb


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

8 and half months now and still no grant.... frustrating considering that the wait time was just 6 months when I had applied for it!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi u shud send email or call regarding grant


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*j*

when did your 2nd co come and applied further docs?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Got an email first in January for further documents. Got another email in April for spouse's National Police clearance (4th April). No updates after that. Called and was told it is still within the "standard processing times" so they can not give an update!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Just today morning I was getting frustrated and a few minutes back I got the grant letter. Wohoo!!

Applied on 12th September 2016, First contact from CO in December 2016, Second set of requirements in April 2017, Grant on 24/05/2017.


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Just today morning I was getting frustrated and a few minutes back I got the grant letter. Wohoo!!
> 
> Applied on 12th September 2016, First contact from CO in December 2016, Second set of requirements in April 2017, Grant on 24/05/2017.




Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi guys after 10 yr in this nation, finally got Granted...


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

jayptl said:


> hi guys after 10 yr in this nation, finally got Granted...




Good mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmirMehmood (Jan 24, 2017)

applied on 6th Feb 2017. no case officer is assigned yet


----------



## bish189 (Jun 5, 2017)

*887 visa*

I have apply for 887 visa in March 2017 after living two year in Adelaide under 489 visa, didn't hear anything from DIBP since then.

So can i change or move to other non-regional metro city while my 887 visa is on its way ?
Are we still stuck to the condition 8539 as our 489 visa is still current even after fulfilling 2 years regional residence and 1 year full-time work requirement ?

Plz throw some light and help me out.

Good-luck.

Cheers:


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2016)

489 to 887 processing time is around 5 months. 
Applied in mid of June 2017
CO allocated 21st September 2017 and asked for remaining required documents. 
Documents submitted 1st week of October 2017.
887 visa granted mid of November 2017.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi there,
getting back after long time... i lodged my 887 visa on 25 september and uploaded all the documents but today i got email from case officer and he asked AFP ( mine and my wife) , payslips from my first job.
any guidance about that.

Regards,
Vishavjit SIngh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Just today morning I was getting frustrated and a few minutes back I got the grant letter. Wohoo!!
> 
> Applied on 12th September 2016, First contact from CO in December 2016, Second set of requirements in April 2017, Grant on 24/05/2017.


Congrats!


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!




can u please tell me what they asked in first set and second set of documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalumer (Feb 14, 2018)

I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.

Applied for 887 subclass in July 2017.

They asked further documents on 11th oct 2017. I resubmitted the required documents.

They again asked polio vaccination on 7th dec 2017.

after passing 2 months Since then I am waiting for their reply..

On immi account they mentioned 6 to 8 months before christmas and they make it 7 to 8 months before new year.
Last friday they increased the time to 8 - 10 months.
I called immi department. They saying that I have no outstanding in my application. 
What can be my grant letter possibility ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bilalumer said:


> I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most commonly it takes 8-12 weeks for CO to comeback to you after request. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

my friend who applied on 6 october got his co assigned on 7 march


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> my friend who applied on 6 october got his co assigned on 7 march
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Co-relating ....
Yours - 24th Sep 2017 - CO Assigned on 5th Feb 2018
Your Friend's - 6th Oct 2017 - CO Assigned on 7th Mar 2018
Mine - 30 Oct 2017 - ???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

rn_zala said:


> Co-relating ....
> 
> Yours - 24th Sep 2017 - CO Assigned on 5th Feb 2018
> 
> ...




hope you will be next.. best of luck dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> hope you will be next.. best of luck dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks & Good luck for you too.......


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Guys, just a small question, how much time do we get to send the documents requested by CO. 
TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> Hi Guys, just a small question, how much time do we get to send the documents requested by CO.
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




28 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav soni (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Folks, please guide me for:: I had applied for PR on 26th Nov 2017 and now its 6 months and IMMI account is just showing “Application Received” and no CO assigned. How much time generally it would take?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gaurav soni said:


> Hi Folks, please guide me for:: I had applied for PR on 26th Nov 2017 and now its 6 months and IMMI account is just showing “Application Received” and no CO assigned. How much time generally it would take?


The bulk of the grants are occurring in the 6 month time frame

Your application is ripe for grant, but you can never be sure as members have reported waiting for nearly 2 years also

Cheers


----------



## gaurav soni (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Folks, how cum we know that whether CO is assigned for 887 application?? I applied in Nov 2017 and till now it’s just showing “Received”.


----------



## gaurav soni (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi folks, I received email from CO regarding Evidence of functional English for my spouse, though I had duly submitted on Letter Head from school principal that she had done her high school in English medium. And now CO is asking for transcripts (DMC). Would you please guide for what classes I need to submit that? As normally we are carrying only for 10 & 10+2 only.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

gaurav soni said:


> Hi folks, I received email from CO regarding Evidence of functional English for my spouse, though I had duly submitted on Letter Head from school principal that she had done her high school in English medium. And now CO is asking for transcripts (DMC). Would you please guide for what classes I need to submit that? As normally we are carrying only for 10 & 10+2 only.


whats DMC?

Thanks


----------



## gaurav soni (Dec 1, 2017)

It’s mark sheet


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi Guys ,

Is it required to complete a medical test before grant 887 ?

cheers


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

Guys,

Does anyone get CO assigned recently ? 

Thanks


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

Folks,

Is this tread is dead ? No update ...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

jpsltooz said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Is it required to complete a medical test before grant 887 ?
> 
> cheers


Not required unless asked for.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

jpsltooz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone get CO assigned recently ?
> 
> Thanks


Are you hoding 489 and have applied 887?
I PM you,pls chech,,,sorry can't PM you unless you make more


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Not required unless asked for.


Thanks


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> Are you hoding 489 and have applied 887?
> I PM you,pls chech,,,sorry can't PM you unless you make more


Yep waiting for CO assign .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

jpsltooz said:


> Yep waiting for CO assign .. :fingerscrossed:


I wish you a direct grant without assigning a CO direct from RECEIVED to grant/finalized


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

*Waiting for CO too*



jpsltooz said:


> Yep waiting for CO assign .. :fingerscrossed:



Me too


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

boxofchoc said:


> Me too


Bro, I wish you too for a direct grant without any intermediate status


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

JASN2015 said:


> Bro, I wish you too for a direct grant without any intermediate status


Thank you... Btw I'm a woman

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

boxofchoc said:


> Thank you... Btw I'm a woman
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



Oh,, sorry SISTER, I have sent you a PM ,you may find it important with your 887


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok. Thank you


JASN2015 said:


> Oh,, sorry SISTER, I have sent you a PM ,you may find it important with your 887


Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear ALL,

I need the advise from all experts, I came on 489 visa and I am living in western Australia regional area. Some weeks I get 40 hours ,but ,in some weeks I get 15 or 30 hours.
Do I have to combine my less weeks to present in DIBP.My journey is still far, I still need 8 months work. Please advise me.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Jasmin FR said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I need the advise from all experts, I came on 489 visa and I am living in western Australia regional area. Some weeks I get 40 hours ,but ,in some weeks I get 15 or 30 hours.
> Do I have to combine my less weeks to present in DIBP.My journey is still far, I still need 8 months work. Please advise me.


Please check your PM folder


----------



## jpsltooz (Dec 4, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> I wish you a direct grant without assigning a CO direct from RECEIVED to grant/finalized


Thanks mate.. Hope you'll get grant notification very soon


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

sory for late reply.. i got my grant on 25 june 2018

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

sorry for late reply.. i got my grant on 25 june 2018


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> sorry for late reply.. i got my grant on 25 june 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


congratulations on your 887 grant
how long did it take to process ?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

JASN2015 said:


> congratulations on your 887 grant
> how long did it take to process ?


applied on 25 sep 2017 and got grant on 25 june 2018

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> applied on 25 sep 2017 and got grant on 25 june 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


See you in Adelaide


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

JASN2015 said:


> See you in Adelaide


r u in adelaide?

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

has anyone got 887 grant recently? what application dates are being processed?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

raman15091987 said:


> r u in adelaide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


not yet,
may in this Dec


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Hi, 

I've applied for 887 on 6th Aug 2018 and haven't heard anything from case officer, its been well over 2 months since I applied but no news. The status on immi site still says "Application Received"

A friend has got the PR (887) in 4 months and he was assigned a case officer within 28 days and was asked for few missing documents. Following him I've already submitted every required document in a hope to get it in around the same time.

Shall I presume no news is good news or do I have to start worrying about my application status and contact Immigration department. Looking at their time frame (10 to 11 months) I don't think that would really help. 

Is it possible for the application status to be changed from Received to Finalised. 

Just trying to be bit positive


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

aghausman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for 887 on 6th Aug 2018 and haven't heard anything from case officer, its been well over 2 months since I applied but no news. The status on immi site still says "Application Received"
> 
> ...


It does take 10-11 months currently. Getting a PR in 4 months is a bit of a stretch I feel. Do you personally know this guy who got the visa in 4 months or just hearsay - people do really like to boast even if it's not true sometimes.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> It does take 10-11 months currently. Getting a PR in 4 months is a bit of a stretch I feel. Do you personally know this guy who got the visa in 4 months or just hearsay - people do really like to boast even if it's not true sometimes.


Hi Huss81, 

I know him personally and having known him from two years I am sure he is not stretching it. Since when I applied I've met various people who waited too long to get the PR. 

Keeping finger crossed


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

aghausman said:


> Hi Huss81,
> 
> I know him personally and having known him from two years I am sure he is not stretching it. Since when I applied I've met various people who waited too long to get the PR.
> 
> Keeping finger crossed


i applied in oct 17 & still waiting, :fingerscrossed:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications

dont know if these dates have any meanings, its still showing 16/10/2017 for 887


----------

